# Fe passing score



## Walker888

Hello guys

Apparently there is a confusing regarding Fe passing score. Is it 50 to 55 % raw score as Lindburg said in his book? Or is it 70% raw score?

It is very important because I take several practice test and my result was always the same. 58 % raw score. I don't know what to do improve my result and I don't know even If I am good enough or not.

Your help and comments are really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a difficult question to answer. See: http://ncees.org/exams/scoring/



> Your exam results are based on the total number of correct answers that you selected. There are no deductions for wrong answers. The score is then converted to a scaled score, which adjusts for any minor differences in difficulty across the different exam forms. This scaled score represents an examinee’s ability level and is compared to the minimum ability level for that exam, which has been determined by subject-matter experts through psychometric statistical methods. *NCEES does not publish the passing score because it varies slightly based on difficulty.*


----------



## DanHalen

When I took my FE review class with the School of PE they said that a raw score around 50% is a cut score of 70% which is passing. They scale the score but that was back when it was pencil and paper not the new CBT. I'm guessing it's about the same? It's a moving target and changes every exam cycle.


----------



## Walker888

Thank you for the feedback.

I was wondering If some of the forum members remember their raw score on practice tests before they took the exam and if they pass or didn't pass the exam can share it with us here. It is really helpful and give us a way to gauge a one' preparation.


----------



## DanHalen

A sure fire way of know whether you're ready or not is when you are able to find mistakes in the study guides you're using. It's all about getting to that comfort level and it takes a lot of work to get there. When I took a FE practice exam from one of the PPI books I think I got around 75% right (first time I had worked the problems) about two weeks before the exam. They were far more difficult and complex than what I seen on the actual exam. Good luck.


----------



## solomonb

DO NOT worry about the raw score or anything else. Worry about knowing the information on the exams. You should be able to know what to do by seeing the problem. If you don't know what to do, don't understand the problem, then you are not ready to take the exam. Study and review the material until you know what to do on each problem. This comes by working LOTS of different problems, however, working the problems is the solution.

If still unsure, take the prepineer.com review course. Sure, it costs some money, however, you will be able to gain the confidence as well as have experience with many different problems before you take the test.

You can do this! Good Luck!


----------



## Walker888

I passed the fe exam. It was difficult and by the way it wasn't way easier than the practice exams as some people say. I think I got around 58 to 70% raw score on the actual test. Thanks everyone for sharing and helping.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

...digging out my FE review manual (rev 2)...looks like I got in the 73-75% on the am and pm practice exam that I took about 2 weeks before the exam...back in 2009 when it was paper and pencil....I passed on the first go around.

If I remember correctly I pretty much worked through the book as best I could starting in January attempting to skim a chapter and work all problems each weekday (I remember there were a number of long chapters that took a couple days to complete). I would use the weekends to go back to any problems I skipped or had trouble with...I was a senior in college with a fairly light semester other than the senior project course and a few electives. So was use to full bore study mode with less work than normal ... so studying for the FE wasn't so bad.

Also at the time Lindeburg had a money back guarantee where he would refund the purchase price of the book if you followed his study method and still didn't pass...don't know if he still offers this now with the CBT FE, but his system work well for me.


----------



## MEPE1015

Walker888 said:


> I passed the fe exam. It was difficult and by the way it wasn't way easier than the practice exams as some people say. I think I got around 58 to 70% raw score on the actual test. Thanks everyone for sharing and helping.


Congrats!

I took the Mechanical discipline based on my experience, the actual test is the same weight of difficulty on the exam, maybe you thought it was harder because the questions are foreign.

I took it last Friday and thought I got at least 65% - 75% raw score. May I ask what discipline did you take for the FE exam?


----------



## Walker888

Thanks. I took the other discipline


----------



## Walker888

Please keep us updated about your exam result. Hope you best of luck


----------



## MEPE1015

Walker888 said:


> Please keep us updated about your exam result. Hope you best of luck


Hi!

I passed! I got the results on the 20th, I posted this on other thread.


----------



## Walker888

Congrats my friend


----------



## gatorengineer

Congrats on passing the exam! I've heard it is easier to pass in the spring because more people take it, and if you prepare you are more likely to do better than the majority of people who try to "wing it" the first time they take it.


----------



## MEPE1015

Walker888 said:


> Congrats my friend






gatorengineer said:


> Congrats on passing the exam! I've heard it is easier to pass in the spring because more people take it, and if you prepare you are more likely to do better than the majority of people who try to "wing it" the first time they take it.


Thank you! 

Lol its been almost 3yrs, now I am taking the PE exam. I hope its as they say, “easier than the FE”

so how did you guys make out? Maybe you got the PE already?


----------



## Ninos

I took the civil FE 3 x and got a 68 every time. I read study guides but didn’t do questions. I was going to sign up for the school of PE or test masters for study classes that are more structured. I have been out of school since 2010 and feel like I do not know the material anymore. Will these classes help me be more structured be familiar with the classes that I did not take. I am only two points away from passing on three separate occasions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## School of PE

nihandarnall said:


> I took the civil FE 3 x and got a 68 every time. I read study guides but didn’t do questions. I was going to sign up for the school of PE or test masters for study classes that are more structured. I have been out of school since 2010 and feel like I do not know the material anymore. Will these classes help me be more structured be familiar with the classes that I did not take. I am only two points away from passing on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1


We know how frustrating it can be to take the exam multiple times without passing. Most of the students in our classes have been out of school for a while. We understand this situation and therefore, our classes start with refreshing some basic topics and then advance into more difficult ones. We also provide a 3-hour basic engineering math training and calculator training. Our classes are designed to enhance the chance of each student passing the exam.

If you have any other questions for us, feel free to email us at [email protected] or call us at 614-873-7475.


----------



## Vel2018

nihandarnall said:


> I took the civil FE 3 x and got a 68 every time. I read study guides but didn’t do questions. I was going to sign up for the school of PE or test masters for study classes that are more structured. I have been out of school since 2010 and feel like I do not know the material anymore. Will these classes help me be more structured be familiar with the classes that I did not take. I am only two points away from passing on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you manage to get 68 withouth practicing problems, I guess youll easily pass if you do practice them, speed is key on passing FE. I was worst than you, I took FE mechanical 10yrs since I finished school, I started literally from 0 and work my way up, I passed the first time. 

But I did study and practice for 3 months daily minimun 4hrs a day. Review schools might be a big help if you dont have the time like I have to practice the problems.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

One tool I found useful during my study and preparation was the ABC Calculator for FE preparation, by Joel Erway.

There are many online links and articles that discuss it, including a number of YOUTUBE videos he created.

I am attaching a copy of the one I populated and used during my FE study/prep (I sat for the Electrical and Computer FE exam):

View attachment ABC_CALCULATOR - Electrical and Computer FE.xlsx


I give that tool some measureable credit for my being able to pass the FE the first time I took it last December - though they never told me my score.

The only thing I would change in the tool, if I had do my preparation over again, would be to break-down each of the major topics into the specific sub-topics (shown as Chapters in the PPI reference).  In my case, since I never took 'Differential Equations' as one of my undergraduate Calculus courses, I really had to spend a lot of time learning DE theory/techniques, along with all of the associated transforms - especially Laplace transforms.  One benefit of using that tool, was a focus on the types of problems that I had the least chance of solving, and in my case those Laplace @#$%&amp;.  In fact, I decided before going into that computer-based test, that if I saw any problems that looked like Laplace (the small 's' in either the numerator or denominator of a problem or its answers), that I would try the first one, then guess at any others I encountered.  Well, as it turns out, I saw about a dozen of those problems on my test, distributed between the math, low/high-pass filters, and control system problems.  When I wasted three-minute on the first one I came across, I just guessed the same letter ('B' I believe) on every other one I encountered.  That saved me over half an hour, which I was able to use on problems I had a chance at solving


----------

